# Problem with Samba Swat

## Scorpion265

Hello All,

I'm having a problem with SWAT. Running samba 3.6.22

I've done this many times in the past, 

installed samba with swat flag

installed xinetd

copied the smb.conf.default to /etc/samba/smb.conf

started samba

edited xinetd config file for swat to allow my local network and enable

add root user to samba via the smbpasswd -a command

I can log into swat just fine, however, when I commit changes, they convert back to their defaults. I've verified xinetd is running as root... I am at a loss here, any ideas?

----------

## Scorpion265

Is anyone able to help? Please?

----------

## miiko

I just brought my old server back to life and after the updates I started getting this same problem.

I tried clearing users with pdbedit and adding root again, but it swat still doesn't update any files or even switch to advanced views. It shows all buttons in swat, so it should get root login correctly. And swat is set to run as root in xinet.d.

I use gadmin-samba to config my samba now, but it clears more advanced options I have set manually.

And like I said it was working fine with whatever version samba it was back one and a half years ago.

Downgrading to 3.6.22 doesn't help.

----------

